# Overclockers! GOC Worldwide Online Qualifier 2016 on OC-ESPORTS



## BadalGulati87 (Oct 3, 2016)

Overclockers be ready for one more event on a worldwide scale. This time it is GALAX bringing it to you. GALAX maker of Nvidia based Graphic Card well known for its Hall of Fame series to most of you guys has announced The GALAX Overclocking Carnival 2016. 

GALAX has confirmed the dates, prizes and stage of the online worldwide qualification phase of the GOC 2016. The online qualification contest is the prelude to the GALAX GOC 2016 Grand Final which will take place in Wuhan, China in mid-December. The qualification phase is open to all overclockers and spans four stages, which include both 2D and 3D challenges.
*
Details about the event:*

*GALAX GOC 2016 WORLDWIDE QUALIFIER:
*The online qualifier is open to all HWBOT members and will be hosted on OC-ESPORTS from October 7th to November 6th 2016. The contest will involve the following stages:

*Contest Stages:
*
Stage 1: 3DMark Fire Strike Extreme
Stage 2: 3DMark Time Spy
Stage 3: 3DMark 11 Physics
Stage 4: Super Pi 32M
To enter the competition, simply submit your best benchmark scores on the contest page. The twelve contestants with the highest overall points will each win a ticket to the GALAX GOC 2016 Grand Final live event.

*Hardware Restrictions:
*
Only use LGA1151 CPUs
Only use 1x GALAX GeForce GTX 1060
Only use GALAX memory
Only results made on or after Oct 7, 2016 are accepted
CPU and cache frequency limited to 6003.00 MHz or less
*Note*: In case of an overall tie, 3DMark Time spy is the first tie-breaker followed by 3DMark11 Physics.

You can learn more details about the rules and restrictions here on the OC-ESPORTS contest page: OC eSport

*PRIZES:
*
Top 12 Win Ticket to the Grand Final in China
The overclockers with the highest scoring submissions will each be invited to compete in the Grand Final. All expenses including travel, accommodation will be paid for by GALAX.

*Lucky Draw Giveaway Prizes
*The following lucky draw prizes will be on offer for all who compete in the contest without making it into the top 12. Prizes will be drawn after the contest ends. The prize draw is only open to overclockers who made a submission in all four stages. 


GALAX HoF GTX 1070
GALAX HoF DDR4 3600 2x 8GB
GALAX HoF Gamer SSD 512GB
GALAX HoF Black Edition Gaming Keyboard


----------

